# [Portage] Ne compile plus rien (Résolu)

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Depuis ce matin, je ne peux plus rien compiler, je tombe sur des erreurs du style :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Source compiled.
> 
> /usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: command substitution: line 1730: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
> 
> /usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: command substitution: line 1730: `type -Pf ${BIN})'
> ...

 Last edited by Animatrix on Sat Apr 18, 2009 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

quelle version de portage?

Apparament le script /usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh est foireux. On peut peut-être t'en renvoyer un qui fonctionne.

----------

## Animatrix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> quelle version de portage?
> 
> Apparament le script /usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh est foireux. On peut peut-être t'en renvoyer un qui fonctionne.

 Voila mon emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7200_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.0
> ...

 J'ai également le même problème avec getdelta, ca ne vient donc pas du fichier :

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/getdelta.sh: command substitution: line 425: Erreur de syntaxe près du symbole inattendu « ) »
> 
> /usr/bin/getdelta.sh: command substitution: line 425: `sed 's/[[:digit:]][[:print:]]*$//' <<< $NEW_FILE)'
> 
> /usr/bin/getdelta.sh: command substitution: line 432: Erreur de syntaxe près du symbole inattendu « ) »
> ...

 

----------

## kwenspc

Si plusieurs fichiers sont touchés c'est soit t'as une corruption du fs (probabilité mince que ça touche que les script tout de même...) soit bash te fait des misères.

T'aurais pas mis bash à jour récemment? (apparemment t'es en ~arch donc soit t'as installés un bash cassé soit une dépendance de bash est pétée.)

----------

## Animatrix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Si plusieurs fichiers sont touchés c'est soit t'as une corruption du fs (probabilité mince que ça touche que les script tout de même...) soit bash te fait des misères.
> 
> T'aurais pas mis bash à jour récemment? (apparemment t'es en ~arch donc soit t'as installés un bash cassé soit une dépendance de bash est pétée.)

 Cela vient bien d'une MAJ de bash.

Comment faire ? zsh ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment faire ? zsh ?

 

Si je me souviens bien Bash est une dépendance forte pour portage, tu peux pas t'en passer :/

Quelqu'un peut peut-être te filer un paquet pré-compilé?

----------

## Animatrix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Animatrix wrote:*   
> 
> Comment faire ? zsh ? 
> 
> Si je me souviens bien Bash est une dépendance forte pour portage, tu peux pas t'en passer :/
> ...

 Je viens d'essayer avec paludis mais il utilise aussi bash.

Il y a pas moyen de forcer l'utilisation de zsh ?

----------

## ultrabug

Salut, je t'ai crée un binaire de mon bash que je t'ai envoyé par mp. Il est compilé pour un -march=prescott (core2 duo), j'espère que ça pourra te débloquer.

Bon courage

----------

## Animatrix

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Salut, je t'ai crée un binaire de mon bash que je t'ai envoyé par mp. Il est compilé pour un -march=prescott (core2 duo), j'espère que ça pourra te débloquer.
> 
> Bon courage

 Merci beaucoup.

Par contre, d'où cette erreur peut provenir ?

----------

## ultrabug

Bonne question, là je passe, désolé.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y a pas moyen de forcer l'utilisation de zsh ?

 

Nan les scripts sont bash-centric je crois  :Sad:  ils auraient fait du POSIX ça serait passé.  Quelqu'un aurait plus d'info là dessus? (si ça se trouve ça a évolué depuis le temps)

----------

## brubru

Salut.

bash4 se comporte différemment par rapport à ses antécédents. J'avais vu passer quelques threads sur gentoo-dev la-dessus:

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_2202542fb137bce34de1c7d90a120286.xml

et http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_049c81df87a857f1752ac82e9018913e.xml

C'est quand même bizarre que ce genre d'erreurs ait passé la barrière des développeurs.

Sinon les ebuilds sont écrits en bash, même en bash-3 et des poussières (voir dans PMS, la spécification de portage) donc pas d'alternative à priori.

Et pour les paquets binaires, il y a une machine de test avec des paquets binaires: http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/app-shells/bash-3.2_p39.tbz2

Bruno.

----------

